# Cookbook Score!



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

At least I feel like I scored a great deal on a cookbook this morning. I stopped by the used bookstore that benefits our local animal shelter and nabbed a copy of Joy of Cooking from 1964! I have some good reading ahead of me! I have a newer copy (from the 90s I think) but have been wanting an old one. It sure looks like someone loved it but that's ok by me.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Good for you!!!! I have a '61 printing complete with stains and notes in the margins!!
Happy Holidays,
Nan


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Do either of these editions illustrate "how to skin a squirrel"? I have the 1970 edition with that illustration...it's probably the correct way to de-fur the little critter...but it's also very comical.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

There are at least three "correct" ways of skinning a squirrel, AG. Which one do they use in the book?


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, the 1964 version does have how to skin a squirrel. Cut the tail bone from underneath, hold the tail, then cut the skin the width of the back, run over on it's back and step on the base of the tail. Hold the hind legs in one hand and pull the skin until it's worked over the front legs and head. Then pull the rest of the skin off the hind legs. Then it says to proceed the same as you would with rabbit. I paraphrased, if you can't tell. It also tells how to clean opossum, bear, raccoon, woodchuck, beaver, beaver tail, peccary, and wild boor, among others.

I don't know if the newer version has all that. I'll have to check.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

1975 Joy still has squirrel skinning (with pictures  ) but it's not in the 2006 (75th anniversary) edition.


----------

